# OT: the worst eebay listing I've ever seen



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

How many red flags can you find?

1988 Indiana Jones Jacket 

Sure there are worse listings, but this is the worst one I've come by.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I suppose it would be too big to put on a scanner, but $125 for shipping? Now I don't trust the guy!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My scanner's broke too but you can still take a pic and upload it.
This one looks really shaky !!!!!!!!!! Questionable feedback-only two entries ???


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well I'm sold! Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

ooh ooh ooh I gotta have it. Where do I send my check for 1000,000.00 dollars?

Only two entries...and a 66.7% favorable rating? Actually that's real good, that's more than half. 

Don't tell me I'm stupid for buying this. My IQ is nearly perfect, it's 95.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When you get it, scan yourself wearing it, unless your scanner is broke.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

This was my question to the guy:

"You're a complete moron. I'm supprised the medical staff let you alone long enough to have access to a computer. Tell you what, I'll give you exactly NADA for your product. NADA in some countries is what people can live of off for a lifetime."

Hope to get him riled-up enough to get his meds upped!

Scottie


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Pardon Me, How does Indiana Jones' Jacket on flea bay fit The Modeling Forum??
I'm too lazy to dig out my official moderator's beannie right now but - please try to stay on topic.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, Horizon made a kit of him and his dad....

anyone...anyone...

...chirp...chirp...chirp...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lonely up there ain't it Scott ?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Dave Metzner said:


> Pardon Me, How does Indiana Jones' Jacket on flea bay fit The Modeling Forum??
> I'm too lazy to dig out my official moderator's beannie right now but - please try to stay on topic.
> Thanks,
> Dave


It doesn't. No more than recent NASA news or the death of Bobby Pickett, and no one seemed to object to those posts (that I noticed).


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Courtesy of Scott's Toy Box
John Allred aka HereBeMonsters

Uhhh... Here's Indiana Jones... and, um, he's wearing a jacket! Now we're on topic! (whew!)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry Dave but this one's a lu lu! :roll: :lol: 

This guy is on dope, probably over 30 and lives in his sisters basement! 

If anyone buys this thing they are crazier than the nut selling it!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

This is even loonier than those 1960-vintage sound mixing consoles someone was trying to pass of as Star Trek props a couple of years ago. _Caveat emptor_, as they say -- or is that _cave canem_?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I suppose it would be too big to put on a scanner, but $125 for shipping? Now I don't trust the guy!


I would trust him either based on his neg feed back he has


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

This was his witty response:

"stop harreassing me I will be reporting you to ebay."

Guess I'm screwed.

Scottie


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i'll contact my e-bay account manager about this. e-bay doesnt want this sort of bull on their site.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Lets see, only two thirds good feedback...

Horrible grammar...

"Buy ar your own risk and no refunds period" means that his item probably sucks...

It wasnt even worn by Harrison Ford...

He will cash the check before sending it...no credit card like normal people use on ebay, but whats to say he will cash the check and not send the jacket?...

No authentic certificate...

Insists he is a "reasonable person"...

The moron gave no pictures...scanner is no excuse...

$125 shipping?...

LOSER!!!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

keep me updated on this guy, i want to see how he gets busted!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

His "Payment details" show that he takes PayPal and credit cards, despite the warning he gives about only taking checks in his description.

Lessee.......that means I can bid up to my credit card limit.......YES!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dont look for retail tags on the jacket...it was custom made by the studio....more like his mother's sewing machine!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

User name = "Gatethecheck". Could this be "Get the check" spelled wrong?
Makes sense


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The listing is SO bad, and on SO MANY levels, my cynically optimistic nature figures it's someone just having fun trying to prank Eebay with their attempt at the Stupidest Listing Ever. You'd still have to be nuts to do it, but that's far less disturbing than to think this person is actually serious.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

red flags?...huh...maybe the feed back...and the cost with no pic...and the entire thing...yeah...thats it...

some people will do anything for a buck or two...


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I say we all email him and tell him he is crazy and that ebay will not put up with this.

Of course I cant because I dont have an account. The credit card people of my family mess with that stuff...but seriously, I hate morons, so lets email him!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I jabbed him a little...here's what I got:

then stop harressing me and don't bid

Whatta Dweeb!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I like he uses "my scanner is broken" as an excuse for no pictures of the jacket, as if most people selling jackets on ebay would use their scanner to _scan_ the jacket.

Heck, my wife would kill me if I spent the $250 a real Wested jacket would cost, but I must confess I've always wanted one(she points out I've worn a jacket about 3 times in seven years, that's Florida). Somehow I doubt this jacket is even a Wested, and more likely "Members Only".

Some people are shameless, my wife sold a set of brass swans that she had collected from garage sales awhile ago for a dollar, a few weeks later we saw the buyer had turned around and resold them as "screen used props" from _Golden Girls_!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I like he uses "my scanner is broken" as an excuse for no pictures of the jacket, as if most people selling jackets would use their scanner to _scan_ the jacket.


You're right - yet another red flag I didn't notice.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

For over $4,000 he could get a new scanner or digital camera. He doesn't provide any authentication of any kind. Cicero is kind of a rough neighborhood of Chicago anyway. It's definitely a weird listing. But, as ebay warns, "let the buyer beware". 

However, I think I agree with the seller that you guys should stop bothering him. Who knows, there is a very slight chance that it could be for real. Besides, I have seen much worse deals on ebay. Remember the cheese sandwich with an image of the virgin Mary made out of cheese that sold for $10K, or whatever price it was?

Roland


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey! That sandwich was the best thing thing I ate in years!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i havent heard back from my account manager on this, but i agree, leave the loser alone. he'll slink away, scratching his head over why e-bay didnt work for him.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Roland said:


> Remember the cheese sandwich with an image of the virgin Mary made out of cheese that sold for $10K, or whatever price it was?
> 
> Roland


But in that case, you knew up front exactly what you were supposed to get if you were silly enough to bid and win. Not the case here. 

This guy's even clever enough (if you can call it that) to give himself an out if anyone does bid - he probably got it at Salvation Army for $3 and tore out all tags. His description of "no tags" means nobody can prove it wasn't made by Paramount. He thinks he's safe in case he gets a sucker.

I have zero faith in human nature but I don't expect anyone to be stupid enough to give him a bid (watch, now that I said that...)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm gonna bid just to say "Look ma! no Jacket!"......or no brains for that matter....get it ..matter....brains! OUCH!

15 hours left! ....Oh the drama!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Six hours! Still no bids?! I can't believe it! What a steel!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey, Dave M...isn't the real IJ jacket in that display case at the Mickey D's on McKinley? 

Guys...the owner of the McD's franchises around here is a movie buff with the funds to underwrite a serious habit of collecting authentic memorbilia. Well, in one of his "restaruants" (decorated in a hollywood theme) are two huge display cases, one containing a complete outfit from the movie Titanic and one has the IJ outfit, jacket, whip and all. 

Things that make you go, Hmmmmm...

Da Queen


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Planet-hollywoo...ryZ57988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Checked out his other items and found....This jacket was worn...wooooooh Once. Well so he says. lol


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

> YOU ARE RESPONCEABLE FOR BANK FEES. I ONLY WILL TAKE PERSONAL CHECK. I WILL WAIT UNTIL CHECK CLEARS THEN SEND OUT PRODUCT.


Anybody who would send this twit eight thousand bucks deserves exactly what he's going to get.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

words cant really describe how much of an ignorant, incompetent fart this kid is. I say kid because he talks and spells like one!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey gang! Watch my next eebay add! I'm going to sell The Ryan M-2 'Spirit of St. Louis! aircraft! ....sorry no pics and PayPal only.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is all that it says now:

*This listing (230124385233) has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number. *

Please make sure that you are not a complete nincowpoop!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Score *1* for HobbyTalk! :thumbsup: 

I think you guys shut him down!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Then our work here is done.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

MUHWHAHAHAH HA HA HA!!!
Gre'thor will be paved with their ashes!!!

Now, let's shut down his other sells!!!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, he is no longer a registered user!!! Anyone know for sure if he was banned? 

Way to go everyone!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Roland said:


> However, I think I agree with the seller that you guys should stop bothering him. Who knows, there is a very slight chance that it could be for real. Besides, I have seen much worse deals on eBay. Remember the cheese sandwich with an image of the virgin Mary made out of cheese that sold for $10K, or whatever price it was?
> 
> Roland


What about the guy selling the 50's/60's era toaster--a _chromed_ toaster, polished to a mirror finish--who was naked when he took the photo of the item? It was _very_ clear from looking at the photo that his judgment wasn't his only shortcoming. 

BTW, I'll soon be selling JFK's brain, a bigfoot, and the remains of Amelia Earhart if anyone's interested...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Zombie, wanna trade those for the skeleton of Judge Crater I happen to have ? I'll even throw in Jimmy Hoffa !  
the Dealin' Dabbler


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> BTW, I'll soon be selling JFK's brain, a bigfoot, and the remains of Amelia Earhart if anyone's interested...


Whose bigfoot? Does it come with the leg? Is it a right foot or a left foot?

What size? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> BTW, I'll soon be selling JFK's brain, a bigfoot, and the remains of Amelia Earhart if anyone's interested...



Is JFK's brain marked 1/2 off?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rimshot!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

rimSHOT ? Now that's morbid !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And difficult to distinguish between an "entry" or an "exit" wound.


----------

